# Giving a Pax a poor rating because of friends?



## uberchic (Jun 10, 2015)

Would you give the pax a bad rating for there obnoxious, rude, passive aggressive friends?


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

All the time!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

yes, yes and yes. ANY bad behavior will cost the account holder points... this is how we rate pax.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> yes, yes and yes. ANY bad behavior will cost the account holder points... this is how we rate pax.


I concur. The only exception would be if the account holder was actively trying to correct and/or inhibit the behavior during the ride...and if it didn't cause any physical damage. (i.e. trash left behind, etc)


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

If it was just a social interaction (as it always seems) than I don't see why they can't get a good rating unless they did something rude like talking down about me or my car.


----------



## uberchic (Jun 10, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> I concur. The only exception would be if the account holder was actively trying to correct and/or inhibit the behavior during the ride...and if it didn't cause any physical damage. (i.e. trash left behind, etc)


I did have pax tell her friends that she was not going to tell me to change the radio station in my own car, but I still have her a 3 because her friends kept going on with their crap. I also sat right in front of them for 4 minutes before they realized I was their driver.


----------



## uberchic (Jun 10, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> If it was just a social interaction (as it always seems) than I don't see why they can't get a good rating unless they did something rude like talking down about me or my car.


I don't mind drunk craziness among friends. What I am referring to is how you start to talk crap about me or the car. Or you start ranting on about another car good or bad.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

uberchic said:


> I did have pax tell her friends that she was not going to tell me to change the radio station in my own car, but I still have her a 3 because her friends kept going on with their crap. I also sat right in front of them for 4 minutes before they realized I was their driver.


^^^
Ahhhhh... the invisible servant. 
Uber is kind of the Downton Abbey of transportation.


----------



## uberchic (Jun 10, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Ahhhhh... the invisible servant.
> Uber is kind of the Downton Abbey of transportation.


Then the same friend gave out the sarcasm and thanked her friend for the ride.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

yes this goes for bf or gf too. i have had good pax only to have their better half be a tool.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

If the acct holder knows their rating is about to be dumped on, they’re welcome to try a bribe to see if we start to feel any better about the trip. But that guarantees nothing, we rate the trip/pax and the pax is responsible for their friends/associate shitheads.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes I always give 1


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I gave a 1 star to a PAX that had friends (riders) leave partially empty airline bottles of alcohol stuffed between the seats, in the door pockets and under the seat. Very creative. 
1 Star. 
No points for creativity. 

If girlfriend has account, and boyfriend is obnoxious, her acct takes the hit. I give 2 stars for an obnoxious jerk. 

If PAX friend calls me "Uber", after I tell the guest I don't work for Uber and that is not my name.... 2 star. 

Be brutal, they are. Drivers need to know a PAX is a potential jerk, or brings jerks on the ride. 
If you don't give them a poor rating, the other drivers will not know.


----------



## LLL (Apr 4, 2015)

Tips for passengers.

How do you get a good rating as an rider with a ride-share service such as Uber, Lyft, or Sidecar?


If your kid needs a car seat, bring and properly install a car seat. I'm not going to endanger your kid's life just because you don't give a shit.
Be outside and waiting. Time is money, people, don't make me call you.
Don't say "Coming right out" and take 10 minutes (or more). Once again, time is money.
Enter your destination address. This saves time and makes everything more convenient. Don't say, "Take me to Snert's Tavern" and make me Google the address and punch it into the navigation system. How lazy can your ass be?
If you ask me to stop at 7-Eleven, McDonald's, or a place to buy sex toys (yes, it has happened) during the course of a ride, keep in mind that the per minute rate ain't much, so don't keep me waiting 10 minutes or more.
Clean up after yourself. Don't toss empty water bottles, gum wrappers, or any other shit on the floor of my car. Who the **** raised you?
When I ask you not to eat in my car, that means don't eat in my car. And yes, munching on French fries is considered eating, *****. Thanks for all the grease on my doorhandles.
Don't promise me your boyfriend isn't going to be sick. Call a taxi or a friend (if you have one).
Mostly, TIP! You're already getting a lower fare than you would with a taxi--and you always tip them--so show us a little love. Now, I've recently learned about Uber's deceptive policy about tipping. Several people I've met have told me that Uber's propaganda eludes to the fact that they include a tip when they pay drivers. BULL SHIT! Unlike Lyft, there is no mechanism to tip drivers. In fact, when I informed these Uber patrons that they'd been stiffing their drivers, they were mortified. 
TIP!


----------



## toonces (Apr 16, 2015)

uber. ic said:


> Would you give the pax a bad rating for there obnoxious, rude, passive aggressive friends?


The Uber agreement says that account holders are reaponsible for their passengers' behavior. I had an account holder's drunk friend grope me one night. Hell yeah I gave that guy 1 star.

But I agree with LEAFdriver . If the account holder is trying to stop the behavior I wouldn't penalize him.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

uberchic said:


> I don't mind drunk craziness among friends. What I am referring to is how you start to talk crap about me or the car. Or you start ranting on about another car good or bad.


God forbid PAX insults your car feelings.

Honda makes great cars, but i dont like them and will never buy one.


----------



## Michelle M (Dec 9, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Ahhhhh... the invisible servant.
> Uber is kind of the Downton Abbey of transportation.


Well, I must have had "Thomas" as my first PAX. It was my very first Driver today. Could have done with either "Mr Bates" or the "Dowager Countess" "lol"


----------



## Tristan0712 (Dec 9, 2015)

uber =shit!


----------

